# 501 Bad hard drive again!!!!



## smhartner (Jul 24, 2002)

Back in April, my 501's hard drive failed, losing 20 hours of recordings, and basically acting screwy.

I was sent a refurbished unit, which was garbage. It never worked out of the box.

I was then sent another refurbished unit, which actually worked fine, up until a week ago. The hard drive on this unit is failing now, refusing to play old recordings, and losing most of them anyway.

I called cust service, ready to spit fire.

I was told that the policy is to send another refurb, but they could SELL me a new unit. I remained polite, and told her I'll send back refurbs until they send me a new one.

I also threatened to email Charlie and explain the situation to him.

I was put on hold, and told to expect a new 501 in 3 days.

We'll see....

Has anyone else still been getting HD failures?
Also, have they changed the HD's they use?

Does anyone know if the new unit gets a new warranty, or is it worth paying for the extended warranty?


Scott
:hi:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Definitely pay for the extended warrenty. I don't know for sure, but I'm pretty sure that your warrenty doesn't get extended just because you get a new box. The extended warrenty is $1.99 a month, and requires keeping it for 12 consecutive months. Money well spent, IMO!

BTW, Welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:


----------

